# Ubuntu 8.04



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, who here has upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04? If you have, what are your thoughts and what have your problems been, if any?

I plan on upgrading later tonight. 

Peace...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'm running the rc version which I got 2 days ago (I can't seem to dl anything Ubuntu today - not even security updates) I'll do a distro upgrade to the LTS version as soon as the internet frees up. 
I think it's the best thing to ever come along.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Cool! Are you running Ubuntu 8.04rc or Kubuntu 8.04rc?

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi tomdkat,

Don't forget to upgrade your Computer Specs icon info here at TSG!

-- Tom 

P.S. My 3 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2008-04-22, i.e. how'd that happen? I pre-ordered them at both web sites on 4-18-08, i.e. 1-Ubuntu, 1-KUbuntu, and 1-Ubuntu Server CD.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'm running Ubuntu - I have the beta version on 2 computers and the RC version on 2 other ones - I haven't really looked closely but I can't tell the difference between them at all.

The distro is as close to perfect as anything could get, but remember you are running a beta of the new FireFox and it sometimes acts up a tad.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CouchMaster said:


> The distro is as close to perfect as anything could get, but remember you are running a beta of the new FireFox and it sometimes acts up a tad.


So, Ubuntu comes with Firefox 3 beta *instead of* Firefox 2 or in addition to Firefox 2?

Peace...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Yeah - go figure - FireFox beta 3, which is 97/98% right now. My problems are minor and experienced on youtube - the browser just disappears sometimes. This has happened twice so far.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, I've got no problem with using Firefox 3b3 since I've been using Firefox 3bx exclusively on Windows XP for a while now. I've got Firefox 3b3 installed on my Ubuntu system at home even though I primarily use Firefox 2.0.0.14. What surprises me about the move is the potential for extension breakage. 

Peace...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I agree - the final version of FF3 in due in June and this particular beta (5) is the worst one yet. Some report no problems at all and others report numerious problems - and others everything in between...
I've just installed Opera in case I start experiencing more problems but I also believe that 3 and 4 are much better.


----------



## Indy452 (Feb 17, 2008)

I couldn't even connect with a mirror site earlier today. I thought I'd download and burn an ISO of xubuntu for an aging laptop.
So how can I upgrade my current version of ub2 7.10?
Is it an update that comes in the little icon you get periodically? Or do I have to manually fetch it through system>admin>update manager?
I thought I'd wait a few days till some of the hype settles down.

Ubuntu has managed to bridge that gap from windows to linux, its an amazing OS with endless possibilities.

Neal


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

The 24th was the release date of all of the new *Buntus and traffic was so heavy that it was nearly impossible to get anything - a few more days and things will be back to normal.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've changed my mind about upgrading now. I'll wait until next week or so.

Peace...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Just got Kubuntu 8.04 AMD64 by way of their torrent file. Super fast.


----------



## Fordboy460 (Aug 6, 2001)

I finally got all the packages today for 8.04. I started yesterday morning! I don't like FF beta much eaither. Also, I'm still struggling with the infamous fglrx drivers. Despite that stuff, I'm likin' Heron.


----------



## Indy452 (Feb 17, 2008)

prunejuice said:


> Just got Kubuntu 8.04 AMD64 by way of their torrent file. Super fast.


So tell me about this bit torrent thing. How do you use it? What program do you use to get the file?

Neal


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I introduce BitTorrent. 

Peace...


----------



## sarcasticsteve (Apr 26, 2008)

I just recently installed Ubuntu for the first time and I have to say I absolutely adore it. In the past I have only ever explored linux through live cds and found it fun, but wasn't ready to risk messing up a partition or dedicate any of my hard drive to said partition when Windows did what I wanted it to. With the addition in 8.04 of official support of Wubi, I decided to take the dive and give it a try. I tried it with the minimum space and before the end of the night I had uninstalled it...just so I could go back in and change it to the maximum (30GB) of space instead! 8.04 has to be the most user friendly version of Ubuntu for newer users like myself yet.

-Steve


----------



## Indy452 (Feb 17, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> I introduce BitTorrent.
> 
> Peace...


Thanks, but wow! I still don't quite get it. I just get bored looking at stuff that makes absolutely no sense to me. Sorry man, is torrent something that can be done through frostwire then?

Neal


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I completed an online distro upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 an hour or so ago and it went off without a hitch! Even FF3b5 is working flawlessly on this computer (Dell Dimension) - Oh, it is such a good day...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I completed an online upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 last night and it went mostly smooth. I had problems with "tasksel", "ubuntu-minimal", "update-manager" not upgrading for some reason. When I first booted, I received several crash reports and I filed bug reports. After a reboot or two, things have calmed down nicely. GNOME 2.22 doesn't "feel" much different to me but I haven't poked around it much. I DO like the new screen resolution applet. :up:

Firefox 3b5 has been very stable for me thus far. I just miss some of the Firefox 2 extensions that aren't available for Firefox 3 yet.

Peace...


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

I upgraded last night from 7.10 with no problems except my RT 8180 chipset DWL-650 802.11b card didn't work afterwards. (It was a spare anyway, don't use one unless it's free!)

I keep a Netgear MA401 (supported by all distros I know of) so I tossed that in and it worked fine.

"I just get bored looking at stuff that makes absolutely no sense to me."

Part of learning computers (ANY operating system) is relentless study. Here's a decent guide:

http://www.slyck.com/bt.php


----------



## Wonder-Downunder (Apr 6, 2008)

been using Ubuntu 8.04 64bit in Vmware Server to test and very impressed [email protected] 64bit SMP about 3mins/frame faster


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, it seems some of my Ubuntu 8.04 upgrade dust has settled. I had a problem with the screensaver causing X to hang and disabling the "random" screensaver has eliminated that. I'll turn random back on to see if updates I've installed since upgrading have fixed anything.

Firefox 3b5 has been rock solid for me and the Flash and Java plugins I've installed (through Ubuntu update facilities) have been working mostly well for me.

So far, I'm digging Ubuntu 8.04. 

Peace...


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a clean install of 8.04(64bit) on a brand new build. I like it... a lot...it seems to be working great... very fast. 

1) I cannot get any flavor of Java or Icedtea to work with Yahoo/Geocities PageBuilder.

2) There doesn't seem to be any adjusting of display properties... I can make the selections to change fonts, etc... but nothing actually changes. It's not a huge deal... it's just that with a brand new build... I was expecting better display.... as in crisper text than with the old PC.

That's it, right now. I have been on the Ubuntuforums... the pages fly by pretty quick over there, and you get a dozen or so different solutions for every problem. I don't know who's got the "right" one. Mostly, I'm satisfied with how this is going, so I don't want to mess it up.

Usually, as some point in the day, I think about reloading XP, and trying the dual-boot thing. Maybe that will go away in time... I don't know. I recently bought and set up a new laptop for my daughter, which has Vista ( she said NO to Ubuntu  ). Did not like the Vista, at all... seemed very slow, and disorganized... comparatively.

So, I thought I would throw that out here in the relative calm of TSG/Linux, before I go back into the madhouse of Ubuntu Forums.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

trekguy said:


> 1) I cannot get any flavor of Java or Icedtea to work with Yahoo/Geocities PageBuilder.


And you probably won't, for a while. Things like this is why some run 32-bit distros instead of 64-bit ones on 64-bit hardware. Yeah, you can get some 32-bit apps to work in a 64-bit environment but it involves effort and might not always yield the desired results.

Of course, another question one could ask is why are you using the Yahoo pagebuilder []anyway[/i]? 



> 2) There doesn't seem to be any adjusting of display properties... I can make the selections to change fonts, etc... but nothing actually changes. It's not a huge deal... it's just that with a brand new build... I was expecting better display.... as in crisper text than with the old PC.


What kinds of properties are you looking to change?

Peace...


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> And you probably won't, for a while. Things like this is why some run 32-bit distros instead of 64-bit ones on 64-bit hardware. Yeah, you can get some 32-bit apps to work in a 64-bit environment but it involves effort and might not always yield the desired results.


Yeah, I don't want to patch and workaround... I've come to the conclusion that I will need to wait for Java to get up to 64 bit/Ubuntu speed. I just wanted someone smarter than me to say it. 



tomdkat said:


> Of course, another question one could ask is why are you using the Yahoo pagebuilder _anyway_?


It's what I started with, and what I know how to use. Is there another way to make/edit pages within the Yahoo package? I guess I haven't even looked into it. 



tomdkat said:


> What kinds of properties are you looking to change?
> 
> Peace...


Well, I built this computer with brand new, fairly up-to-date parts. I've only ever had used, 3-4 year old stuff before this. I have an LCD monitor, and now, I actually have a digital output to plug into it. :up: I guess I was expecting a very sharp, crisp display. What I have is good, but the text is... I don't know how to explain it... almost like a varigation within each text letter/number. So, I opened up "appearance", and there were choices to make regarding font, and others (crap, I'm at work now, I can't remember what else), but when I make changes there... nothing really happens. I am using some sort of generic, "vesa" video driver... that probably explains that... but, I've read there are probs with ATI drivers, so I haven't dared change it without some concrete advice. Again, I find a dozen different solutions for this... some are happy with what they do,and some lose their display completely.  This is the point where I feel like I want to have Windows again... I guess it's just a comfort zone thing.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

trekguy said:


> It's what I started with, and what I know how to use. Is there another way to make/edit pages within the Yahoo package? I guess I haven't even looked into it.


Don't mind me, just giving you a hard time. 



> Well, I built this computer with brand new, fairly up-to-date parts. I've only ever had used, 3-4 year old stuff before this. I have an LCD monitor, and now, I actually have a digital output to plug into it. :up: I guess I was expecting a very sharp, crisp display. What I have is good, but the text is... I don't know how to explain it... almost like a varigation within each text letter/number. So, I opened up "appearance", and there were choices to make regarding font, and others (crap, I'm at work now, I can't remember what else), but when I make changes there... nothing really happens. I am using some sort of generic, "vesa" video driver... that probably explains that... but, I've read there are probs with ATI drivers, so I haven't dared change it without some concrete advice. Again, I find a dozen different solutions for this... some are happy with what they do,and some lose their display completely.  This is the point where I feel like I want to have Windows again... I guess it's just a comfort zone thing.


Since you're using a generic driver, you can't expect full/maximum performance from your video card. I've also got an ATI video card and I've had success with the ATI drivers (vs the X.org driver I'm using now). Have you tried the ATI driver for you video card? If you click "System", "Administration", "Hardware drivers", do you see an ATI driver listed? If you do, give it a try and see what happens? On my system, I've even got an ATI Catalyst app I could run, presumably to allow me to configure my ATI video card.

It's true some people can have problems with ATI drivers but that doesn't mean everyone will. 

Peace...


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> Don't mind me, just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Since you're using a generic driver, you can't expect full/maximum performance from your video card. I've also got an ATI video card and I've had success with the ATI drivers (vs the X.org driver I'm using now). Have you tried the ATI driver for you video card? If you click *"System", "Administration", "Hardware drivers", do you see an ATI driver listed?* If you do, give it a try and see what happens? On my system, I've even got an ATI Catalyst app I could run, presumably to allow me to configure my ATI video card.
> 
> ...


There is one thing in there... it is an ATI somethingorother. It is NOT enabled at the moment. OK, I'll try it when I get home.

So.... when there are updates available... a person should always just go ahead and install them? Are they are all applicable to the machine that is auto-downloading them? So in theory, Ubuntu 8.04 would gradually get better and better as bugs get reported and resolved, as time goes by???

One more thing... about half of time, when I cold boot, I will get a black screen after the Ubuntu line loader thing, but before the login screen. Just goes black. It is still going, because I can login blind, and hear the Ubuntu music. Think this a graphics problem, and could be resolved by enabling the ATI stuff??? I guess I will find out... just typing out loud now. I need a vacation.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

trekguy said:


> There is one thing in there... it is an ATI somethingorother. It is NOT enabled at the moment. OK, I'll try it when I get home.


Make sure the hardware driver listed is the appropriate driver. 



> So.... when there are updates available... a person should always just go ahead and install them? Are they are all applicable to the machine that is auto-downloading them? So in theory, Ubuntu 8.04 would gradually get better and better as bugs get reported and resolved, as time goes by???


The Ubuntu updates will be to the base system and to packages you have installed. I don't have KDE installed so I don't get all KDE updates, as an example. As bugs get fixed, etc., you might or might not notice improvements in the system. It just depends on where the bugs are, etc.



> One more thing... about half of time, when I cold boot, I will get a black screen after the Ubuntu line loader thing, but before the login screen. Just goes black. It is still going, because I can login blind, and hear the Ubuntu music. Think this a graphics problem, and could be resolved by enabling the ATI stuff??? I guess I will find out... just typing out loud now. I need a vacation.


This might be a video driver related issue since you're probably using a newer video card (I forget which card you're using). Going with the ATI driver might help with this. Without having any other information, it's hard to know what's going on for sure.

Peace...


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

Well, I didn't know how to check if it was the correct driver... but it was in my hardware proprietary driver options... so I enabled it. Much better!!! There's the clear, sharp display I was looking forward to. :up:

Yes, I can now change fonts and sizes and themes.... 

I'll have to wait and see if the blank screen/boot thing happens again... I can't shut this down right now... it looks too good!!

ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"1) I cannot get any flavor of Java or Icedtea to work with Yahoo/Geocities PageBuilder."

This is probably the fault of GeoCities, which is VERY fussy about what browser is used for access. For example, it accepts the old "Mozilla Suite" but not the update thereof of "SeaMonkey."

{redoak}


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

One problem I notice is that when I mount another Linux drive (when running the Live CD) there is no disk icon that lets you know that a disk is mounted.

Anyone know how to enable the icon for a mounted disk?

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> One problem I notice is that when I mount another Linux drive (when running the Live CD) there is no disk icon that lets you know that a disk is mounted.
> 
> Anyone know how to enable the icon for a mounted disk?


If you're running Nautilus, I believe this is a function of Nautilus. KDE might do the same thing. I don't know how to enable or disable it. With Ubuntu 7.10, I noticed if I booted my computer with my USB Flash drive already inserted, the desktop icon for it wouldn't appear. If I went to "Places/Computer" and double-clicked the icon for the generic flash drive, the desktop icon would appear after the window for the drive opened.

So, if you're running GNOME I would see how to control desktop icons for mounted drives in Nautilus.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> One problem I notice is that when I mount another Linux drive (when running the Live CD) there is no disk icon that lets you know that a disk is mounted.


I've got a Linux HDD connected to my Ubuntu 8.04 system using a USB external HDD enclosure. When I connected the drive, I got desktop icons for each partition on the drive. Of course, I used auto-mounter to mount the drive so maybe that invoked Nautilus to display the desktop icons.

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

One comment I want to make is that with Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron and Firefox 3.0b5, my 50+ RSS feeds seem to all now load with no problems such as Gutsy 7.10 used to have during a FF session. Hooray! 

-- Tom


----------



## m3guitar (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm using Hardy Heron with VMWare Player. I like it but can't update it for some reason. Firefox 3 is great, best ever. Will try to update it again in a few days. m3guitar


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did anyone else get notified of an Ubuntu update this morning? I got one and it was strange. It was a "partial upgrade" which ended up removing OpenOffice! Strange.

Peace...


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

Indy452 said:


> Thanks, but wow! I still don't quite get it. I just get bored looking at stuff that makes absolutely no sense to me. Sorry man, is torrent something that can be done through frostwire then?
> 
> Neal


this is how it all works. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes ... watch out though sometimes your internet gets clogged in a tube.

no, but seriously, what bit torrent is, is a p2p file sharing system, frostwire is another example of one, not sure if it supports torrents though. however i cant use torrents because of a firewall that i have no controll over. 1 - 3kb/s ftw!

on another note, still waiting on my 8.04 cds though. should i do a clean install or just upgrade? ive heard mixed things about upgrade vs clean install.


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the CD disk image of Ubuntu 8.04 sitting on top of my CPU box.
I haven't installed it yet, because I'm still trying to make up my mind on exactly what I want to do .
I have two drives in my machine,(NTFS 20GB and FAT32 20GB) with XP, and a 3rd drive in another cpu box, with only Ubuntu 6.06 on it. 
It's an 80GB drive with plenty of room.
My original intention was to install Ubuntu 8.04 over the 6.06 version and make it a dual boot. Problem is, XP is not already on that drive; 
and I don't have an XP CD install (came pre-installed on the NTFS drive). 
So I thought I would disconnect the d:drive (FAT32) and connect the Ubuntu 6.06 version drive and make it slave. 
Next, copy all data files from the C: drive (NTFS) to the Ubuntu 6.06 version drive to free up some space. 
Next, install Ubuntu 8.04 on the C: drive (NTFS) and make the drive dual boot between XP and Unbuntu 8.04.
Once that's done, I could copy all my files from the d:drive (FAT32) to the newly dual boot C: drive. 
Then I'd have everything I needed, plus a spare 20GB drive, besides. 
I need a sanity check here. What is wrong with my plan? 
Shobuz99


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

shobuz99 said:


> I have the CD disk image of Ubuntu 8.04 sitting on top of my CPU box.
> I haven't installed it yet, because I'm still trying to make up my mind on exactly what I want to do .
> I have two drives in my machine,(NTFS 20GB and FAT32 20GB) with XP, and a 3rd drive in another cpu box, with only Ubuntu 6.06 on it.
> It's an 80GB drive with plenty of room.
> ...


wait..... what?

i dont get it, i do however see a flaw in your plan... linux doesnt use C:... unless ive been hallucinating for the past few years (which would be awesome by the way, and would explain why i cant get the purple elephant to leave me alone). your plan is really convoluted i would just wipe everything and start new... seeing as how you cant really move the xp drive to another computer without windows getting angry at you...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.. it is the cold water in the face that I needed.
I DO know that "linux doesnt use C:'... I was using the term as only an addicted windows user can use it.
I also see your post as telling me that I need to partition the drive that has XP already on it, so that I can install Ubuntu on a different partition.. correct?
Except, I can't do that unless I erase XP and start over clean...correct? 
That's where my problem of NOT having an XP install CD comes in.
That's also where my plan goes to hell.
Thanks for your candid response, Flyingmunkie
I appreciate it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, if I'm understanding what you want to do correctly (get the 80B drive with Ubuntu 6.06 installed in the machine with the two smaller drives) I think it might be simpler than you might think.

What about this:

Backup the 20GB drive that is NOT the Windows OS drive. If XP is installed on the drive with the NTFS filesystem, backup the FAT32 drive or vice-versa.
Connect the 80GB drive as a slave to the Windows OS 20GB drive (either NTFS or FAT32, whichever it is)
Install Ubuntu on the 80GB drive and configure dual-booting
Be sure to backup your Windows XP boot drive, preferably to an image you can restore if things don't go well.

How does that sound to you?

Peace...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tomdkat,
The non-XP drive is the FAT32. (my current D: drive 20GB)
The Windows XP drive is NTFS (my current C: drive 20GB)
The 80GB drive has Ubuntu 6.06 on it now. I'm not using it yet.

So you're saying that I need to add the 80GB drive to the mix, 
and make it a slave, and use the XP C: drive as master and install Ubuntu 8.04 on the 80GB drive and make that drive dual boot?
I thought dual boot would only work on the same drive, not two separate drives? Sorry.. am I not getting this?
Thanks for your patience with my slowness..
BTW.. I don't have a backup strategy.. no backup drives or disks
Shbouz99


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Others will confirm this for me BUT I believe you can dual-boot XP and Linux with them being installed on separate drives. If you've got room in your case, you could simply add the 80GB drive to the system (provided the BIOS will support the drive correctly) and leave your D: drive in place. In fact, you should read this. 

Peace...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tomdkat..
Thank you. It turns out that I don't have room in my case for 3 drives...
therefore, my original plan was to disconnect and remove the NTFS windows drive (my drive c: 20GB) and connect in it's place the Ubuntu drive 80GB. Then move all files and data from the FAT32 (my d: drive) to the Ubuntu drive. Once that's done, I would disconnect the empty FAT32 drive and put the NTFS drive back in its place. Next, I could install the 8.04 version of Ubuntu over the 6.06 version and do as you recommended and make it dual boot. Does that make any sense? Am I missing anything in my plan sequence? BTW, I did look at the Ubuntu link you sent and I think I can do this.. I just have to read it thoroughly and make sure that my above plan and its procedure do not conflict anywhere. Do you see any holes or risks that I am missing?
Thank again for your help.
Shobuz99


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

One other thing to consider is an external USB HDD enclosure. If you're up for buying one of those, you could put the FAT32 drive in the enclosure, get the NTFS and 80GB drives dual-booting and then move the data from the FAT32 drive to the 80GB drive later, if at all.

If you're not up to buy an external enclosure, your plan sounds ok to me. Could someone else confirm?

Peace...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

tomdkat,

I successfully intalled Ubuntu 8.04 over Ubuntu 6.06 on the 80GB drive.
I removed the windows XP drive (my C: 20GB, NTFS) and left the FAT32 drive alone.
I changed the boot order in BIOS and put the Ubuntu 8.04 image in the CDROM and went through the install...no problems. I'm using it now.
The next step is to copy all the data I need from the FAT32 drive to the new Ubuntu 80GB drive. Once I'm confident of that being done I want to shut down the machine, remove the FAT32 drive, put the NTFS drive in its place (slot) connect it up and reboot.
My only question is, do I leave the jumper setting on the NTFS drive as *master* or do I change it to slave? The instruction link you gave me (_How to dual-boot Ubuntu and XP after installing them separately on two HDs_) in a previous post, did not discuss that. I'm thinking that if I leave it as master, there will be a conflict and windows will ignore the Ubuntu drive...is that true?
(I can always remove the Ubuntu drive an replace it with the windows drive, to get back until I know what to do.)
I'm sorta at a crossroads here, if I want to follow through with the original plan.
Let me know.
Shobuz99


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

When you put the NTFS drive back in, jumper it as master and jumper the Ubuntu drive as a slave if they will be on the same IDE channel (sharing the same IDE cable). If the Ubuntu drive will be on a different IDE channel, it can be left jumpered as master.

Peace...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

tomdkat,
Last night, I updated and added to the /boot/grub/menu.lst, the following:
title Windows XP Home
root (hd1,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader +1
map (hd0), (hd1)
map (hd1), (hd0)
Then shutdown Ubuntu...

This morning I took a shot at it and attempted to do as you said.
I ran into two minor glitches:
1) The Ubuntu 80GB drive was already set to "cable select" on the jumper array (2nd position). 
So I left it as is. 
The first position was listed as Master and the 3rd and 4th position had no setting identity, anyway, 
according to the diagram on the drive.

2) I re-installed to the case, the Windows XP NTFS drive and also left its jumper setting, since it was set to Master.
Then I powered on. I went to BIOS and changed the boot order so that
"hard disk" was first, then CDROM, etc.
Booted and got an error. I think it was Error 13. I didn't realize that
I needed to press 'Esc' to get the menu and then select.
Tried again, and selected the XP drive from the list. It would not boot...
Error 13. Then I restarted and went back into BIOS and noticed that the line " Boot OS2?" was set to NO. I changed it to YES.
Meanwhile...I had disconnected the Ubuntu drive (PANIC!).
Then I simply booted XP Windows no problem.
Now I need to add the Ubuntu drive back in and see if I can boot to that drive, by using the menu. If I can, I've done it! 
If not, you'll be seeing a post from me later...wish me luck!
Shobuz99


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The OS/2 entry in the BIOS is actually for OS/2, so that shouldn't have any bearing. I'm guessing it's the cable select on the Ubuntu drive that's causing issues. Try this, reconnect the Ubuntu drive as you had it connected before. Boot the system and go into the BIOS and see which drives are detected. See if the correct drive is detected as master AND that BOTH drives are detected.

Then, manually jumper the Ubuntu drive as slave and see what happens. 

Peace...


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tomdkat,
Thanks to your help and continued support,
I was able to solve my problem.
It was a syntax error in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file

I had only one space between the map commands (middle parens)
and got an "Error 13 unrecognized device string"
wrong: 
map (hd0,1) (hd1,0)

right:
map (hd0,1) . (hd1,0)

That did the trick. It's al good now.
Thank you very much!

Shobuz99


----------

